# MAC Shop/Cook Collection



## bobbiedoll03 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am so curious as to what everyone is planning to get from this collection. What are the must-haves for WOC?

  	So far my list keeps on changing but I am sure that I want:

  	Watch me Simmer Lipstick
  	Optimistic Orange Cremeblend Blush
  	Flaunting It Lipcolor


----------



## VAQTPIE (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey BOC Specktrettes...I put this in the main thread, but wanted to make sure I put it here too!

  	I just placed my order for MAC Shop* MAC Cook on the U.S. site www.maccosmetics.com!    The items are in the individual categories, but it's not under What's New.  Everything's still in stock.  They fooled us this time...it's online a full week before the launch date.

  	Happy hauling!


----------



## VAQTPIE (Feb 2, 2012)

I ordered:

  	Runaway Red l/s (slept on this last time and missed out)
  	Watch Me Simmer l/s
  	Quick Sizzle l/s
  	Hush Hush tendertone

  	I skipped the KLC b/c I cannot buy another lipgloss until I finish some that I have.


----------



## afulton (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is what I hauled:
  	Hush Hush Tendertone, Restores Dazzle Creme Blush, 
  	Naughty Saute, Watch Me Simmer, and Quick Sizzle lipsticks.

  	The other items are from the Vera Collection


----------



## sss215 (Feb 2, 2012)

I keep looking at the Color Added quad cause its pretty unique. Not sure how much yellow shadow I'll wear.  I guessnit would be good in the inner corner of my eye. Call Me Bubbles is a great palette for WOC, oranges look great on us. 
  	I am going to get another Runaway Red, 2 Tendertones, and Optimistic Orange.  Since I made an appointment to get my makeup done, I am going to have them try Color Added. How it looks will help me make my decision about it.


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 3, 2012)

*double post*


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 3, 2012)

afulton said:


> Here is what I hauled:
> Hush Hush Tendertone, Restores Dazzle Creme Blush,
> Naughty Saute, Watch Me Simmer, and Quick Sizzle lipsticks.
> 
> The other items are from the Vera Collection


	Do you love it all??


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Feb 3, 2012)

I walked away with only Runaway Red and Watch Me Simmer, but ended up returning Watch Me Simmer because it looks like something I already have in my stash. Everything else looked dupable, and I _hated_ the fake fruit taste/smell of the tendertones.


----------



## misha5150 (Feb 3, 2012)

Watch Me Simmer is SOLD OUT on the U.S. site!!!  I was contemplating getting it...I guess it being sold out now made my decision easier now LOL...so I just got Quick Sizzle and Purring Tendertone. I did want Hush, Hush but I wasn't sure about how the glitter would look on my lips after it worn off. I also wanted to get Call Me Bubbles but only Brash looked pigmented enough and I didn't want to spend $38 on ONE eyeshadow plus I feel that I could dupe that quad with better shadows.

  	*****RANT AHEAD*****
  	Why does MAC always release eyeshadow quads that have to same type of colors in them?? One is always a purple quad, the second an orange/brown, and then the last is either pink or blue. AND lately the eyeshadows pigmentation in them SUCKS!!!!  The lipstick colors are starting to get on my nerves as well. I'd like to see some other color choices for a change!! Who is in charge of choosing these colors because it seems like they have been dialing it in for the last year or so. Sheesh!!!!! *RANT OVER*


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 3, 2012)

i picked up runaway red, restores dazzle and dish it up.

  	i'm surprised i didn't grab more from this collection...


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 4, 2012)

Swatches! http://kimmydadiva.blogspot.com/2012/02/mac-cosmetics-mac-shop-mac-cook.html

  	I am really in love with Quick Sizzle and Naughty Saute, Watch Me Simmer looks great on her too. 

  	Getting my order on Tuesday I am thinking of bu's now.


----------



## tismama (Feb 5, 2012)

optimistic orange will be perfect on you


bobbiedoll03 said:


> I am so curious as to what everyone is planning to get from this collection. What are the must-haves for WOC?
> 
> So far my list keeps on changing but I am sure that I want:
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelaLou (Feb 5, 2012)

On the US site, quick sizzle, nauty saute and watch me simmer are sold out.. already? Surley MAC needs to up their stock.
  	223


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 5, 2012)

MichaelaLou said:


> On the US site, quick sizzle, nauty saute and watch me simmer are sold out.. already? Surley MAC needs to up their stock.
> 223



 	It's been up for a few days now, so I'm not really surprised. However, if you missed it, watch out for Macy's and other department stores.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 5, 2012)

I am still on the fence about getting the Call Me Bubbles quad.  I collect orange shadows for blending and I have quite a few.  Do I need more?   I guess I have to just wait and see how they look in person.  

  	I really love the blue, Pre- Packaged in the Colour Added quad, but found that I don't need it once I mixed some of the Deep Blue Green pigment with Blue Storm (Naval works too), so that's out, even though I am going to have them use it on me when I go for my appointment.  I am already thinking of using this blue pigment mixture with Hocus Pocus in the crease if I really love the results of my MA appt.   I am so inspired by this color, but I don't want to just haul the quad for one color. I think it will also look phenominal with the Call Me Bubbles quad, so, yeah, Call Me Bubbles is pretty much 1/2 way in the bag. 

  	As for the lipsticks, I am really on an OCC lip tar kick right now, so I'm not even checking for these. 

  	Optimistic Orange is totally in the bag!  I should have grabbed it last year at the CCO!


----------



## MichaelaLou (Feb 5, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> It's been up for a few days now, so I'm not really surprised. However, if you missed it, watch out for Macy's and other department stores.



 	Oh has it? I thought it came on today for some reason which I thought was odd, with it being a tuesday!

	Im in the UK, so its yet to be released here, but im already worried Ill miss out on WMS and QS and im thinking about paying the stupid ebay prices just incase!


----------



## kimbunney (Feb 5, 2012)

So far I ordered:
  	-Flaunting It KLC
  	-Woo Me KLC
  	-Dish it Up l/s

  	But now my MAC regret is kicking in because I didn't get Quick Sizzle. It looks amazing on her! I'm still debating So Vain KLC ...someone convince me I need it! I actually want Al Fredo nail lacquer, but I don't wear polish enough to justify 16 for it but I think the color is gorgeous! Runaway Red gets so much rave on here! I want to love it but when I tried it on for the other collection it come out in I didn't like it on me I just don't think I'm use to darker reds I prefer bright ones.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks! I can not wait to get it...I am a sucker for anything orange on the face.


----------



## sugypop1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Al Fredo nail polish was soooo disappointing. Very sheer. I returned it.


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 5, 2012)

sugypop1 said:


> Al Fredo nail polish was soooo disappointing. Very sheer. I returned it.



 	Omg, I couldn't agree more.  Al Fredo sucks!! Super sheer, yellowy-green jaundice looking, and streaky.  Sooo disappointing indeed!  I got the green OPI Nicki shade instead.


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 5, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> But now my MAC regret is kicking in because I didn't get Quick Sizzle. It looks amazing on her!


	Did you check out Pink Pigeon from the Iris Apfel collection?  Quick Sizzle is almost the same shade of pink, but deeper and warmer.  Pink Pigeon is brighter and slightly more blue-based.


----------



## Cocosmith (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I was not expecting to like anything except for Quick Sizzle L/S.... and the way things was all sold out, I was not even expecting to get anything...... Well to my surprise I was able to get all the Colors.... Thanks to my wonderful friends at Macys, I was able to get Quick Sizzle, Naughty Sauté, Watch Me Simmer, and Dish it up..  Let me tell you that Quick Sizzle is Lovely, perfect Hot Pink, especially since I wasn't able to get anything from the Iris collection... It sorta of similar to the Embrace Me lip pencil.... Naughty Sauté is Nice, It's similar to all the other bubble gum pinks, but it's smooth and doesn't separate like some of the others...... Watch me Simmer....this one really surprised me, I applied this with a lip pencil (coral), that just came out in one of the previous collections and it was Gorgeous ....can't remember the name, but when I pick my items up I will let you guys know..... And then their was Dish it up.....this is just nice, it's smooth and you can just put it on and go, nothin needed but your lips.....Lol.... It goes on like my favorite, Mr. Rebel......   

  	Any who, so that was all I picked up, I pick up my items on the 9th.... Im still on the fence for the Bubbles Quad and the Butterfly Pigments from the Vera Collection.....


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 7, 2012)

I keep going back and forth on this collection, the lipsticks look pretty but I gotten lipsticks from the iris coll. I know I want runway red since I missed out on it earlier. But do I really need WMS if I got flamingo and I'm gonna get the viva glam next week?? The quads look pretty but I think I can pass on them. Decisions decisions


----------



## kimbunney (Feb 8, 2012)

I didn't get PP because it seemed in your face pink. I already have CYY and that's very in your face so I figured I didn't need another one. Quick Sizzle seems more around Girl About Town and I have that lippie and I love it. I'm going in store to check it out tomorrow.




StyleBlack said:


> Did you check out Pink Pigeon from the Iris Apfel collection?  Quick Sizzle is almost the same shade of pink, but deeper and warmer.  Pink Pigeon is brighter and slightly more blue-based.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 8, 2012)

Only Restores Dazzle and Dish It Up for me; I want that liner brush too, but I think it's permanent, so it can wait.


I feel like I should be more excitied, about MAC collections, but I'm so, not. I *am* pretty jazzed about them making the Pealglide Intense liners permanent. TBH, I've only been keeping my ear to the ground for Metal Rock and a few other limited products to resurface. :-/


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Feb 8, 2012)

BeautyByLele said:


> I keep going back and forth on this collection, the lipsticks look pretty but I gotten lipsticks from the iris coll. *I know I want runway red since I missed out on it earlier*. But do I really need WMS if I got flamingo and I'm gonna get the viva glam next week?? The quads look pretty but I think I can pass on them. Decisions decisions



 	Runway Red was first on my list since I also missed out on it the last time it was released. I'm so happy they re-released it so soon! ^_^


----------



## afulton (Feb 8, 2012)

I went back again and hauled more items.  I got Shop and Drop and Call Me Bubbles Quad.  Since one tendertone wasn't enought, I got Purring.  It will be great for the spring and summer.  I think I am officially DONE with this collection!


afulton said:


> Here is what I hauled:
> Hush Hush Tendertone, Restores Dazzle Creme Blush,
> Naughty Saute, Watch Me Simmer, and Quick Sizzle lipsticks.
> 
> The other items are from the Vera Collection


----------



## Christy0188 (Feb 9, 2012)

I placed a pre order in store and this is what i picked up:

  	2 watch me simmer lipsticks(one as aback up)
  	2 quick sizzle (one as a back up)
  	1 optimistic orange 
  	1 so vain lipcolor 
  	1 quad



bobbiedoll03 said:


> I am so curious as to what everyone is planning to get from this collection. What are the must-haves for WOC?
> 
> So far my list keeps on changing but I am sure that I want:
> 
> ...


----------



## sss215 (Feb 9, 2012)

Got the Colour Added quad for something unique to my collection and passed on Optimistic Orange as a new orange powder blush will be out with Tres Chic. 

  	I was a little underwhelmed by the collection for the most part. I'm waiting for something seriously dope  to hit the counters. Maybe MAC summer.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 9, 2012)

I only walked away with Innocence Beware and I'm thinking about taking it back and getting the Colour Added Quad instead. I'm hearing good things about the pigmentation on this set of quads.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 9, 2012)

i ended up grabbing those two after i thought i was done


----------



## berryjuicy (Feb 10, 2012)

I am so tempted to pick up Optimistic Orange and Florida, but I have NYX cream blushes in Orange and Glow...so I'm thinking it wouldn't make much sense to buy the ones from MAC.  The NYX blushes were my first experience with creams and I really like them.  I reach for those more than powder blush.  So...does anybody have both MAC and NYX?  Is there enough difference to justify buying the MAC version?

  	So far I have hauled:

  	Watch Me Simmer
  	Quick Sizzle
  	Naughty Saute
  	Runaway Red
  	Enchantee
  	So Vain
  	Flaunting

  	If I can stay away from the blushes then I'm done with this one.


----------



## Cocosmith (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, so I also had a hold of items at the MAC store, so I got another Quick Sizzle put back the other WMS...and got the Butterfly Pigment set,  Enchantee, and the Really cute Hot Pink makeup bag....the MUA told me you can put those in the washing machine....it's small but it really holds a lot.....  They also had bigger sizes and colors....Anyway hope all got what they wanted..... I tell u these summer and spring collections always drain my wallet....


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 10, 2012)

Cocosmith said:


> Ok, so I also had a hold of items at the MAC store, so I got another Quick Sizzle put back the other WMS...and got the Butterfly Pigment set,  Enchantee, *and the Really cute Hot Pink makeup bag*....the MUA told me you can put those in the washing machine....it's small but it really holds a lot.....  They also had bigger sizes and colors....Anyway hope all got what they wanted..... I tell u these summer and spring collections always drain my wallet....



 	Are you talking about the Soft Sacs? Nice haul btw.


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 10, 2012)

I just looked swatches of those and honestly I'm seriously not in the mood to pay for MAC when 3 of NYX blushes are still cheaper.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Feb 10, 2012)

It's funny that my list is so long because when I saw the promo pics I was not impressed. But my mind was quiclky changed when I saw swatches and this is what I hauled:

  	Watch Me Simmer l/s
  	Dish It Up l/s
  	Enchantee KLC
  	So Vain KLC
  	Flaunting It KLC
  	Florida Cremeblush
  	Restores Dazzles Cremeblush
  	Wholesome Fluidline


----------



## Cocosmith (Feb 11, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Are you talking about the Soft Sacs? Nice haul btw.




  	Thanx, yes I'm talking about the Soft Sacs...their really nice, they come in a range of different colors and sizes, the pink was the smallest size.....


----------



## Cocosmith (Feb 11, 2012)

Cocosmith said:


> Well I was not expecting to like anything except for Quick Sizzle L/S.... and the way things was all sold out, I was not even expecting to get anything...... Well to my surprise I was able to get all the Colors.... Thanks to my wonderful friends at Macys, I was able to get Quick Sizzle, Naughty Sauté, Watch Me Simmer, and Dish it up..  Let me tell you that Quick Sizzle is Lovely, perfect Hot Pink, especially since I wasn't able to get anything from the Iris collection... It sorta of similar to the Embrace Me lip pencil.... Naughty Sauté is Nice, It's similar to all the other bubble gum pinks, but it's smooth and doesn't separate like some of the others...... Watch me Simmer....this one really surprised me, I applied this with a lip pencil (coral), that just came out in one of the previous collections and it was Gorgeous ....can't remember the name, but when I pick my items up I will let you guys know..... And then their was Dish it up.....this is just nice, it's smooth and you can just put it on and go, nothin needed but your lips.....Lol.... It goes on like my favorite, Mr. Rebel......
> 
> Any who, so that was all I picked up, I pick up my items on the 9th.... Im still on the fence for the Bubbles Quad and the Butterfly Pigments from the Vera Collection.....




  	Ok, so the coral lip pencil I was referring to in this quote was called Lasting Sensation, lovely color for coral l/s.... the MUA also told me its suppose to be added to the permanent line.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 12, 2012)

i posted this over on the main thread:




  	I am annoyed, the new Runaway Red I hauled is not the same color as the Runaway Red from MAC me over 

  	take a look: 

  	very noticible difference in the tube:

  	left, MAC Me Over Runaway Red
  	right, S3/C3 Runaway Red






  	top, MAC red
  	middle: Runaway Red from MAC Me Over
  	bottom:  Runaway Red from S3/C3





  	now i get why some describe that its more bright red brown and some say its more deep red-blue

  	here is one more pic on a white background:

  	top: MAC Me Over 
  	bottom: S3/C3





  	I really don't like this new one and thinking of returning it.  The point of hauling another was due to its uniqueness in the MAC red family; and how it worked for me.  I am so bummed because I am not going to try to get another one, have the same issue and keep making returns.  All I know is that I don't want another one from the AA1 batch.  

  	Damn!


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Feb 13, 2012)

I just picked up Runaway Red and I love it... it's the perfect red for me and I've been looking for a while. I'll probably be getting a backup.


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 14, 2012)

MissTiffany2U said:


> I just picked up Runaway Red and I love it... it's the perfect red for me and I've been looking for a while. I'll probably be getting a backup.


	yeah, it's a nice deep red for sure


----------



## KaytieBaybie (Feb 15, 2012)

I really like Woo Me and Enchantee, but sadly I don't think my NW47 skin can pull them off.


----------



## berryjuicy (Feb 15, 2012)

^I think maybe you could maybe if you dab them on lightly and smoosh?


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Feb 15, 2012)

berryjuicy said:


> ^I think maybe you could maybe if you dab them on lightly and smoosh?



 	Add use a lip liner. I'm a nw48 ( a new shade because nw45 is too red) and I used chestnut lipliner and it came out really nice


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 16, 2012)

uh oh, that's not good, seeing as though that's why i bought it this time...i needed a backup for my first one...




sss215 said:


> i posted this over on the main thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Feb 16, 2012)

I already have Flaunting klp & Optimistic Orange, but think I'll go back & grab H&S tendertone.


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 16, 2012)

So far I bought

  	Quick Sizzle
  	Naughty Saute
  	Watch Me Simmer
  	Dish It Up
  	Restores Dazzle!
  	Midnight Snack
  	Flaunting It(Ebay)
  	Scandelicious(Ebay)
  	So Vain(Ebay)


----------



## aradhana (Feb 16, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> So far I bought
> 
> Quick Sizzle
> Naughty Saute
> ...


	richelle - i'm curious - how are you liking restores dazzle? how have you used it so far?
  	i'm kind of considering it, but not sure how it'll look on me...


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 16, 2012)

aradhana said:


> richelle - i'm curious - how are you liking restores dazzle? how have you used it so far? 		 			i'm kind of considering it, but not sure how it'll look on me...



 	So far I really like it-I don't have a color that is similar to this. Only tried it indoors on my cheeks, nice wine glow. Fell asleep
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and somehow a little bit was still there. Also tried it on my lips as well, makes a nice shade. I could see myself wearing it as a lipgloss-matte lipstick often.


----------



## califabulous (Feb 27, 2012)

I wanted quick sizzle so badly!! but I will never be able to get these sought after colors because of my work schedule.  I am going to try online again for the next collections to come but I'm sure I'll be too late...I might have to give up on mac"hot" items to decrease my disappointment!!!


----------



## califabulous (Feb 27, 2012)

MissTiffany2U said:


> I just picked up Runaway Red and I love it... it's the perfect red for me and I've been looking for a while. I'll probably be getting a backup.



 	what other reds from mac have you tried that didn't quite work?  I am searching for a red and of course ruby woo is so beautiful but it's too drying for my already dry lips.  Mac red, russian red?...I do not want an orange red but I think that's supposed to be the best color for me!??!


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 27, 2012)

califabulous said:


> I wanted quick sizzle so badly!! but I will never be able to get these sought after colors because of my work schedule.  I am going to try online again for the next collections to come but I'm sure I'll be too late...I might have to give up on mac"hot" items to decrease my disappointment!!!


	Honestly, if you got Pink Pigeon, they're incredibly similar. Quick Sizzle is just a touch darker.


----------



## Ladyluscious (Feb 27, 2012)

califabulous said:


> what other reds from mac have you tried that didn't quite work?  I am searching for a red and of course ruby woo is so beautiful but it's too drying for my already dry lips.  Mac red, russian red?...I do not want an orange red but I think that's supposed to be the best color for me!??!


  Have you tried Such Flare? It came out with this past holiday collection. I believe its the new matte formula because its not too drying. I think its a nice red.


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 28, 2012)

califabulous said:


> what other reds from mac have you tried that didn't quite work?  I am searching for a red and of course ruby woo is so beautiful but it's too drying for my already dry lips.  Mac red, russian red?...I do not want an orange red but I think that's supposed to be the best color for me!??!



 	Try Russian Red.


----------



## califabulous (Feb 28, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> Honestly, if you got Pink Pigeon, they're incredibly similar. Quick Sizzle is just a touch darker.



 	Girl I completely missed that collection also. I wanted pink pigeon and party parrot!  uuggghhhh lol it's ok I'm better now (sort of).


----------



## califabulous (Feb 28, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> Try Russian Red.


	Thanks for the recs.  I am going to check them out...


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Feb 29, 2012)

Thankfully I got to pick up Optimistic Orange cremeblush with the restock on Monday


----------



## aradhana (Feb 29, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Thankfully I got to pick up Optimistic Orange cremeblush with the restock on Monday



 	i hope you like it! i picked it up in my second round of purchases from this collection, and have been wearing it every day since! it gives a really nice glow...and i love how buildable it is...


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Feb 29, 2012)

aradhana said:


> i hope you like it! i picked it up in my second round of purchases from this collection, and have been wearing it every day since! it gives a really nice glow...and i love how buildable it is...


  I haven't even got it yet but I'm dying to wear it with NARS taj mahal over top.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 29, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> I haven't even got it yet but I'm dying to wear it with NARS taj mahal over top.


 
  	oh i keep reading that on these forums and keep forgetting to try it out!! mental note to do that tomorrow...


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 1, 2012)

aradhana said:


> oh i keep reading that on these forums and keep forgetting to try it out!! mental note to do that tomorrow...


	Did you try it? Chop chop


----------



## aradhana (Mar 2, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> Did you try it? Chop chop



 	funnily enough, i got kinda sidetracked and didn't! i just bought nars luster yesterday...so _of course_ i ended up trying that with optimistic orange...it looked very springy and fresh, but i am _determined_ to wear OO with TM tomorrow!! 
  	i am totally on an orange kick ever since i picked up OO...love it!


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 3, 2012)

aradhana said:


> funnily enough, i got kinda sidetracked and didn't! i just bought nars luster yesterday...so _of course_ i ended up trying that with optimistic orange...it looked very springy and fresh, but i am _determined_ to wear OO with TM tomorrow!!
> *i am totally on an orange kick ever since i picked up OO...love it!*


  	Omg.. me too!! so much so, that I bought this brrrright orange shadow to use as blush.  of course I'm going to be crazy and try it with OO underneath and Taj Mahal on top haha if it looks decent, I'll do a FOTD for it.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 3, 2012)

and to think i was going to pass on OO...the mua asked if she could try it on me, so i was like 'eh, why not?'...now i'm glad she suggested it!!!


----------



## sss215 (Mar 4, 2012)

I need the shop drop quad now.  Looked at it again and it's a beauty!


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 5, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I need the shop drop quad now. Looked at it again and it's a beauty!



 	yeah it's nice, but dupeable!


----------



## sss215 (Mar 11, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> yeah it's nice, but dupeable!


  What did you find? MAC or non MAC, cause i have a friend who would like to know, she rather buy a cheaper dupe if I could locate one for her. As far as MAC products, I compared the blue in there to contrast, and contrast is more purple. I also looked at the purple in the quad and compared it to stars and rockets and saw that SAR was lighter.Thanks, i'm curious to find out.  I ordered the quad and it's a done deal cause I went for it online and won't return it.


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 13, 2012)

sss215 said:


> What did you find? MAC or non MAC, cause i have a friend who would like to know, she rather buy a cheaper dupe if I could locate one for her. As far as MAC products, I compared the blue in there to contrast, and contrast is more purple. I also looked at the purple in the quad and compared it to stars and rockets and saw that SAR was lighter.Thanks, i'm curious to find out. I ordered the quad and it's a done deal cause I went for it online and won't return it.


	Oh ok.  I just meant within the MAC range.  These are the closest dupes in the permanent range I can think of.  They're not exact, but they're pretty close if she really, really wants this quad:

  	Sugar Snack - this looks like straight up ash on me, but a better brown girl friendly alternative is Girlie e/s
  	Hypnotizing - Satin Taupe is the closest, but hypnotizing is just a bit lighter and more silvery
  	Power Boosted - If SAR was too light, try Hepcat.  It's a bit pinker and not as purple, but it's close on my skin (NW45 +)
  	Shop & Drop - Hmmm.... I was going to say Contrast too... I guess no dupe for this one, unless she wants to get pigment samples

  	lol hope that was helpful!


----------



## sss215 (Mar 13, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> Oh ok.  I just meant within the MAC range.  These are the closest dupes in the permanent range I can think of.  They're not exact, but they're pretty close if she really, really wants this quad:
> 
> Sugar Snack - this looks like straight up ash on me, but a better brown girl friendly alternative is Girlie e/s
> Hypnotizing - Satin Taupe is the closest, but hypnotizing is just a bit lighter and more silvery
> ...


   Thanks!  I will let her know.  I have girlie and I am going to try it with this quad.  Sugar Snack is a mess, lol.  It was useful for one thing, a layer over my bamboo paint for  an extra layer, since my lids are so oily, and they are starting to darken a bit. I actually like the results and it brings out a bit of pink in bamboom.  so glad I found a use for it.  I wonder how vex would go with this quad. Seems like it would work since vex was in the Diana eyes 1 quad and both quads are a little similar with the pink and purple . Here is a link : [=http://beautyjunkies.inbeauty.de/w/index.php?title=Diana_Ross_-_Icon_II][/]


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 13, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I wonder how vex would go with this quad. Seems like it would work since vex was in the Diana eyes 1 quad and both quads are a little similar with the pink and purple . Here is a link : [=http://beautyjunkies.inbeauty.de/w/index.php?title=Diana_Ross_-_Icon_II][/]


  	ooo Vex might look nice actually!  Let us know how you like it!  Yep, Sugar Snack is a complete waste of valuable palette space.  That's a smart way to use the shadow, though.  I don't have NYX Milk jumbo pencil, but that'd be a good way to get Painterly even whiter.

  	Side, did you get the Colour Added quad?  I only want it for that goregeous dark teal shadow.  Know of any dupes??


----------



## sss215 (Mar 13, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *StyleBlack* 




Oh ok.  I just meant within the MAC range.  These are the closest dupes in the permanent range I can think of.  They're not exact, but they're pretty close if she really, really wants this quad:
 
Sugar Snack - this looks like straight up ash on me, but a better brown girl friendly alternative is Girlie e/s
Hypnotizing - Satin Taupe is the closest, but hypnotizing is just a bit lighter and more silvery
Power Boosted - If SAR was too light, try Hepcat.  It's a bit pinker and not as purple, but it's close on my skin (NW45 +)
Shop & Drop - Hmmm.... I was going to say Contrast too... I guess no dupe for this one, unless she wants to get pigment samples
 
lol hope that was helpful!
 
 







Quote:Originally Posted by *StyleBlack* 



 
ooo Vex might look nice actually!  Let us know how you like it!  Yep, Sugar Snack is a complete waste of valuable palette space.  That's a smart way to use the shadow, though.  I don't have NYX Milk jumbo pencil, but that'd be a good way to get Painterly even whiter.
 
Side, did you get the Colour Added quad?  I only want it for that goregeous dark teal shadow.  Know of any dupes??
 
 






  When the swatches first appeared on the web,  I thought about MAC's deep blue green pigment.  It's more green of course, so to make it more blue, I mixed some of it on my palette with blue storm; or naval if you have that instead. I think I came up with something pretty close, not spot on, but close enough.  Try that.   I got the quad mostly for that color as well. I really like it. I didnt have any yellows; and the yellow makes a pretty green when  mixed with the teal.


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 13, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I got the quad mostly for that color as well. I really like it. I didnt have any yellows; and the yellow makes a pretty green when mixed with the teal.


	Hmmm Ihave Blue Storm but not Blue Green.  Good to know!  I never thought about mixing it w/ the yellow..... lol now I want it


----------



## sss215 (Mar 14, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> Hmmm Ihave Blue Storm but not Blue Green.  Good to know!  I never thought about mixing it w/ the yellow..... lol now I want it


  I have been all over you tube looking for tutorials and I found a good bunch. This one by  misscodyful is one  of my favorites. She did a look for each eye.  I also like what ivonadz with the eyeliners.   I think color added is unique to my collection, and lots of fun to work with. Shop Drop is more universal.   Call me bubbles was beautiful, but missing a deeper color, so I had to pass on that one.


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 16, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I think color added is unique to my collection, and lots of fun to work with. Shop Drop is more universal. Call me bubbles was beautiful, but missing a deeper color, so I had to pass on that one.



 	Thanks! MissCodyFul's looks good.  I like that she did 2 looks with it

  	Here's the link if anyone's interested: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw55cNNoMoE&list=UUbl8460pXTTJNLy91tC4t9A&index=4&feature=plcp


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 15, 2012)

I know im late but I finally caved and ordered after much thinking Call Me Bubbles Quad, Colour Added Quad and Optimistic Orange creme blend blush (when MAc did the restock)


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 15, 2012)

BeautyByLele said:


> I know im late but I finally caved and ordered after much thinking Call Me Bubbles Quad, Colour Added Quad and Optimistic Orange creme blend blush (when MAc did the restock)



 	Better late than never I guess. LOL! I bought the Colour Added Quad too but haven't used it yet. MissCodyful's looks with the Colour Added quad are really nice but I think my fave might be this one....



  	I hope liquidlinerlover don't mind me posting this.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 20, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Better late than never I guess. LOL! I bought the Colour Added Quad too but haven't used it yet. MissCodyful's looks with the Colour Added quad are really nice but I think my fave might be this one....
> 
> 
> 
> I hope liquidlinerlover don't mind me posting this.


  	OH YES!   That's hot!!! think I am going to wear this quad tomorrow


----------

